# NGD: Foreclosure of a Dream-Guitar [Ibanez LACS content]



## narad (Nov 2, 2017)

Weellll what do we have here?







Not every day you wind up getting a LACS, but there's quite a back-story of dedication to this particular guitar! So way back in the day, maybe like 6-7 years ago, I stumbled upon this photo online:






I thought it was the nicest guitar I ever saw — like excalibur! It was Chris Broderick’s LACS RGA! So many things to want — a seven-string RGA, a trans-white finish, trans-black binding, my 2nd fav Ibanez trem… so I had my fingers-crossed for a few years that maybe they’d release it as a sig guitar, and then my hopes were shattered when he moved to Jackson and designed that weird offset shape.

So I started to think about getting a similar guitar custom-made. I had spec’d out a similar Suhr — as did one of his students — but I eventually gave up on that before realizing that Dylan @ Daemoness would probably build a killer version of the guitar. So fast forward a couple of years and it resulted in this:






And I was pretty happy with that guitar and my only complaint was that it wasn’t an Ibanez-like playing experience with the neck a bit too different, the shape similar but more different than I’d have liked. But I still would have held on to it except that the thing about endorsements is that the move to Jackson meant that Chris wouldn’t be performing with the LACS and yada yada yada…wound up coming to live with me

The funny thing is that getting this guitar was kind of the end of a many-year dream of finally having this guitar I used to just stare at, but at the end of the day it’s just a guitar. In terms of overall quality, I’d have to put my ex-j-custom and ex-daemoness as both being higher quality guitars. Of course, this has seen some heavy use so it’s a bit hard to talk about — the fretboard edges are worn down a bit from being owned by an actual legendary player — but the j-custom fretwork was amazing, rounded ball ends, and the finish on that guitar was a super thin coat of crystal clear lacquer. You can tell the LACS is not quite there, and probably wasn’t quite at that level to begin with. But that’s comparing to one of my favorite guitars ever tbh.

In contrast to the Daemoness, Dylan did a stellar job in realizing what I was looking for, and I think the Daemoness build quality also has the LACS beat. Photos are one thing, but having held both in person, it’s really amazing how close Dylan came to what I was looking for, and my only complaint there is that the Daemoness neck specs aren’t very Ibanez, playing it doesn’t feel Ibanez at all to me, and that was what I was looking for. So now I’ve got a neck profile I gel a lot more with. Dylan/Phil nailed the trans-white with a bit more pop than the LACS team, and you can see that there was a lot more figure showing through (and a cool ghostly purple tint) to the previous press photos. Though I already kind of knew not to expect this from having bought Chris's tutorial videos where he uses the guitar.

But I’m being negative — I still think it’s aesthetically the most perfect superstrat type shape out there. Even when we say RGA, this RGA has different contours, maybe reminiscent of those Ola Washburns, but just all around more graceful contours. The pickups were just what I was after, moreso than the nailbombs in the Daemoness version. And the shape is wider/thinner, and a bit more comfortable than the Daemoness and way more than the j-custom RG. The binding is stained trans-black that I’ve had multiple luthiers say wasn’t going to be possible on trans-white (though of course Jackson does this also now). I'm just stunned every time I look at it, it still looks kind of awesomely majestic and classy.

Overall I’m very happy with it and just super appreciative that I actually had this opportunity. I just also think it’s funny that to see someone incredible on stage playing a guitar and thinking that some major guitar brand hand made that just for him, a ton of back and forth, etc., and you think it must be the perfect guitar but actually you can wind up with comparable guitars like all over the $2-3k range!

Anyway, some pics! Tried out my wide angle for some and distorted a bit:


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 2, 2017)

Holy poop. That is like staring into the heart of winter. HNGD!!!


----------



## StevenC (Nov 2, 2017)

Guitar buying Endgame... No... Praise your architecture of possession... No... That'd be more than 1320... No...

HNGD


----------



## cardinal (Nov 2, 2017)

That's sooo nice. My fav Ibanez I think.


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 2, 2017)

Sweet score +nice write up!

Enjoy it, HNDG!


----------



## pylyo (Nov 2, 2017)

Haha amazing!

I remember when Chris posted this fir the first time, it was the best looking Ibby ever, mind was blown.. HNGD!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 2, 2017)

Damn that is an amazing score!! Congratz!!!


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow that's always been one of my favourite guitars of all time!! 
Congrats


----------



## FitRocker33 (Nov 2, 2017)

How do all these artist LACS guitars wind up in civilian hands so often. Am I missing something here? Lol


----------



## narad (Nov 2, 2017)

FitRocker33 said:


> How do all these artist LACS guitars wind up in civilian hands so often. Am I missing something here? Lol



I think I explained it fairly well haha

The thing you don't see happening so often is current Ibanez artist LACS guitars winding up in civilian hands, but whether they move to another brand and can no longer play them out, or are no longer endorsed and just need cash, it's actually pretty hard to justify guys hanging on to them.


----------



## gingerman (Nov 2, 2017)

I wasn't quite sure which guitar this is an NGD for until the very end of the post ))

HNGD!


----------



## eelblack (Nov 2, 2017)

Beautiful my friend. My deepest congrats, and if I may be so bold....dibs please!!


----------



## xzacx (Nov 2, 2017)

Super cool man. Does it weigh a lot? I love my Jackson Broderick 7, but it's outrageously heavy. So much so that I don't play it as often as I'd like for that reason alone.


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2017)

Hooooooooly shit is more or less all I have to say. As a connoisseur of fine RGA's myself, I tip my cap to you sir. I would probably kill for a 6 stringer in this finish but Ibanez wants me to suffer 

All of the congrats.


----------



## The 1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Both of those are beautiful. I love trans-white, it just looks elegant and not too flashy but still has a bit of pop. 
Also, this makes me want a RGA w/ reverse headstock, I think that's a winning combo for pointy superstrat shapes.


----------



## jerm (Nov 3, 2017)

Amazing! Enjoy


----------



## narad (Nov 3, 2017)

gingerman said:


> I wasn't quite sure which guitar this is an NGD for until the very end of the post ))
> 
> HNGD!



Fair point - I was in a rush, so it wound up a more steam-of-consciousness review, and I see where it could get confusing (it confused me in reviewing it )



eelblack said:


> Beautiful my friend. My deepest congrats, and if I may be so bold....dibs please!!




Ha, dude - there is a reason the rings of power are split amongst all the people/races!  But yea, second-in-line dibs granted.



xzacx said:


> Super cool man. Does it weigh a lot? I love my Jackson Broderick 7, but it's outrageously heavy. So much so that I don't play it as often as I'd like for that reason alone.



Yea it does a bit. I would say halfway between RG and les paul custom (6-strings). Even just the neck feels like it adds a lot of weight over a 6-string though.



Jake said:


> Hooooooooly shit is more or less all I have to say. As a connoisseur of fine RGA's myself, I tip my cap to you sir. I would probably kill for a 6 stringer in this finish but Ibanez wants me to suffer
> 
> All of the congrats.



As soon as I bought it Ibanez put out a J-custom in a kind of grey-ish blue that I think is pretty close, and J-custom quality - might be worth looking into. I would have bought one if not this. Funny that they have a trans-white satin RGA iron label now too though...they're getting close.


----------



## nikt (Nov 3, 2017)

What a score. Congrats!

One of best designed LACS guitars IMO. Love the top and how the see thru white wash finish make the RGA contours pop up.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 4, 2017)

HNGD! Amazing guitar, looks great. 

I remember drooling over the pics of this one myself. Like you, I was waiting for Ibanez to make a signature model out of this.... Damn.


----------



## crackout (Nov 4, 2017)

Looking good. The neck PU seems to be offset to the left a bit though.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Nov 4, 2017)

Grats, man! Thing of beauty right there! SO much nicer than his Jacksons. The body shape is just weird to me, but this is just right


----------



## thetourist (Nov 11, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 11, 2017)

I was wondering where this one ended up; I was sure Chris would've sold this at some point.
Super congrats on the score, that's one of my fav LACS!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 12, 2017)

narad said:


> I just also think it’s funny that to see someone incredible on stage playing a guitar and thinking that some major guitar brand hand made that just for him, a ton of back and forth, etc., and you think it must be the perfect guitar but actually you can wind up with comparable guitars like all over the $2-3k range!



Its got to be an eye opening experience and maybe partially why he left Ibanez? Imagine being an artist who has been a fan of Ibanez for years and years, playing Prestiges and thinking 'man this is great, but someday I'll have a LACS that will be my holy grail of guitars' and it being any less than stellar. I've had that happen to me a couple times now with various higher dollar guitars, but they weren't hand made for my by that company haha.


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2017)

JoeyBTL said:


> Its got to be an eye opening experience and maybe partially why he left Ibanez? Imagine being an artist who has been a fan of Ibanez for years and years, playing Prestiges and thinking 'man this is great, but someday I'll have a LACS that will be my holy grail of guitars' and it being any less than stellar. I've had that happen to me a couple times now with various higher dollar guitars, but they weren't hand made for my by that company haha.



I think this isn't quite what I mean. I mean to say that no guitar is a significant improvement over a j-custom, not even a made-for-mega-star instrument. Not anything particular to Ibanez, more something about our general perceptions regarding instruments and quality and unicorns.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 12, 2017)

One question that's on everybody's mind:

But does it djent?


----------



## Aaron (Nov 12, 2017)

I have an LACS RG7 and it differs significantly from my other made in japan ibbys. I mean, it doesn't necessarily play better but it feels WAY different. Better fretwork, hardware, better wood quality etc. I feel like its built to withstand a lot of abuse, its a solid heavy instrument for sure.


----------



## Millul (Nov 27, 2017)

Amazing guitar, congrats!
What makes you say the shape is more comfortable than RG's?


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 27, 2017)

For anyone looking for one of Chris' other guitars, he is auctioning one of his personal Jackson signatures for Van and Dore Williams. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=272951603744


----------



## Zynicon (Nov 27, 2017)

great guitar and hngd. Your Daemoness and the broderick LACS inspired me for my custom guitar last year.


----------



## Arkeion (Nov 29, 2017)

Quite possibly my most favorite thread ever. I came out of SS.org retirement to tell you congratulations. One hell of a HNGD.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Nov 29, 2017)

That guitar is simply amazing.


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2017)

BenjaminW said:


> One question that's on everybody's mind:
> 
> But does it djent?



::slap::



Aaron said:


> I have an LACS RG7 and it differs significantly from my other made in japan ibbys. I mean, it doesn't necessarily play better but it feels WAY different. Better fretwork, hardware, better wood quality etc. I feel like its built to withstand a lot of abuse, its a solid heavy instrument for sure.




Hmm, are you jp ibbys prestige or j-custom line? For me 90% of j-customs are aesthetically atrocious, but build-wise, especially for the limited runs, I just find them to be really stellar guitars -- right up there with any boutique whatever.



Millul said:


> Amazing guitar, congrats!
> What makes you say the shape is more comfortable than RG's?



Mostly with body width -- I like a wide guitar. The part that rests on your leg isn't so sharp an angle either.



Zynicon said:


> great guitar and hngd. Your Daemoness and the broderick LACS inspired me for my custom guitar last year.
> View attachment 57444
> 
> View attachment 57445
> ...



That looks great! Glad I could be of some help in that case


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 29, 2017)

narad said:


> ::slap::


That hurts a lot. Thanks.


----------



## theicon2125 (Dec 1, 2017)

That is the nicest Ibanez I've ever seen. Congrats. I wish Chris would alter his Jackson sig to have pointier horns. Imagine combining the unique body shape of his Jackson sig with Misha's sig to have the pointy horns and deep cutaways.


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2017)

theicon2125 said:


> That is the nicest Ibanez I've ever seen. Congrats. I wish Chris would alter his Jackson sig to have pointier horns. Imagine combining the unique body shape of his Jackson sig with Misha's sig to have the pointy horns and deep cutaways.



I'd just grab Misha's sig in this one's color-combination if possible. That's be pretty ideal, and they already know how to do it!


----------



## Power2theMetal (Dec 4, 2017)

That is one of the most beautiful Ibby's I've ever seen. HNGD, and I'm glad that you were able to find the culmination of your dream.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Dec 4, 2017)

Damn, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2017)

Dude, that's quite the unicorn right there! Congrats!


----------



## Nick Malakasis (Dec 27, 2017)

man, I may sound stupid but do you own this guitar now?


----------



## stratjacket (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow, that is gorgeous, reminds me of Daemoness


----------

